# Television Guide ?



## John Harrelson (Aug 27, 2006)

Once upon a time the Sunday papers included a separate television guide that people kept all week, until the following Sunday's paper came out.

It showed the entire and complete listings of all the local and cable channels in my viewing area and their line-up for the coming week.

Then the paper started printing only the "Daytime" schedule ( 0600 to 2400 hrs)

And now only the "Evening" schedule is printed.. ( 1800 to 2400 hrs)

So I went to the grocery store to buy a "TV GUIDE" ... you know, the little book that list the 24 HOUR line-up of ALL the channels in my viewing area..

Well, guess what..... there is no such thing anymore ! ! 

Today's "TV GUIDE" is nothing but a thin "MAGAZINE" with 99% of it's content being advertisements and "behind the scenes" crap.... and it only shows the "Evening" line-up..

*Needless to say, I no longer buy any newspaper or the TV Guide...*

I have gotten used to "Channel Flipping" and therefore if TV Guide ever did decide to go back into business or the newspapers decided to once again print the whole and complete TV guide section, I doubt I would buy it anyway...

Those two entities have trained me to not rely on them for television information, so I don't..

Now where did I put that remote control .....hmmmnnnnnnn.... wonder if its too early for a beer ....... nahhhh.

John


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Aug 27, 2006)

Re: Television Guide ?

Dear John:  (I got one of those letters once, but alas, I had found another already!)  Do you have cable or satellite tv.  I think you can go to your provider on their webpage and down load a schedule of programs in your area.  Print it out on a weekly basis.  I don't watch much television but have visited Direct TV's website for showtime information if there is a special I want to see.


----------



## John Harrelson (Aug 27, 2006)

Re: Television Guide ?



Hi Ron,

I like the channel where it list all upcoming shows on all channels.. both satilitte and cable companies have that channel..

The problem is. I can't set the VCR/DVD recorder for the next day or next week shows that I want to tape because the TV Guide channel only shows a two hour block of time.

It will not show what is coming on the day after tommorrow, etc...

The online companies that have TV guides are good, but just not convienient like the Sunday paper was. If you know what I mean.

Ah well... such is life

John


----------



## turnipbwc (Aug 27, 2006)

RE: Television Guide ?

John,
I like the hat in your picture. Any hair under there?   :laugh: 
turnip


----------



## John Harrelson (Aug 27, 2006)

RE: Television Guide ?



Sure there is hair under my hat TURNIP .... must be at least a dozen or so..


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 27, 2006)

Re: Television Guide ?



I don't know what we did before we got one of those TiVo recorders for our DirecTV satelite system. You just pick what you want to record (like every showing of the old Combat TV series) and it records each one. Watch it when you want to or eventually it falls off the back side. 

Did you ever notice that every channel goes to a commercial at the same time? If you flip channels all you get is commercials!

Hey, John, what do you cook? I like to cook.


----------



## turnipbwc (Aug 27, 2006)

RE: Television Guide ?

John,
I still have my hair but it is getting thinner. Someday you will be able to land a plane on my head. Starting to get that bald spot in the back but at 65 I guess I can expect that. As long as I can still do a little RVing I am happy, hair or no hair.
turnip


----------



## rlmurraysr59 (Aug 28, 2006)

Re: Television Guide ?

I shaved mine.  Got tired of the few I had standing up in the wind.  Funny thing is women love to rub my bald head.  I went to a lady doctor one time, dermatologist and the first thing she did when she walked in the exam room was rub my head.  I asked her what she was doing and she said she just loved the feel of a bald head.  Then I did the computer input at a training session on how 911 calls are handled and the woman doing the explaination just kept walking up behind me and rubbing my bald head.  Finally the whole class started laughing because I kept looking at her and rolling my eyes.  Can't grow grass on a playground I guess.  Or was it that short bed I slept in for so many years?


----------

